# Just updates!



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Curious how far out from TT you are! How is your scar? Any issues you are still dealing with? New concerns that have come up? Let us know how you are doing!!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I am almost 2 months out of surgery. My scar is still very visible, but not bad looking. I use vitamin E on it twice daily and keep it moisturized with lotion. I can still feel something on the "inside" when I swallow and sometimes have to swallow a few times to get solid food down. Things like nuts seem to give me the most problems. No neck pain or anything like that now. I feel pretty good! I'm not having a lot of problems getting my meds regulated. Guess I'm lucky there! I think I might need to go up just a tad on my synthroid, but I'm really feeling better than ever!


----------

